# WoW neu installieren



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

Hey leute! hab ne kurze frage:
uns zwar: mein rechner hat ne neue festplatte bekommen und jetzt kann ich alles neu installieren. meine frage ist jetzt: muss ich alle 3 versionen von WoW neu installieren oder reicht, wenn ich das normale installiere?? 
PS: ich weiß, is ne dumme frage^^


----------



## Mr_Freak (13. April 2009)

Ich wünsche dir viel spaß beim neu instalieren.

Du must alle 3 Versionen neu instalieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nachher die Updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Mr_freak


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. April 2009)

lol extrem dumm ja
du musst alle 3 installieren!! und die ganzen patches
das heißt wenn das gekaufte game älter is dann viel spaß beim patchen


----------



## Pigerigu (13. April 2009)

Musst alles nochmals instalieren sonst gehts nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. April 2009)

Du mußt WoW, BC und WotLK neu installieren... oder kopier es (falls noch möglich) einfach von der alten Platte auf die neue.


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. April 2009)

yup wünsche auch viel spaß bei 8std sitzen oder mehr


----------



## Pigerigu (13. April 2009)

Schon traurig 1 von 3 Antworten ist mit einer beleidigung verbunden...


----------



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

naja... thx... *KOTZ*
alte platte war kaputt, also is kopieren ausgeschlossen... naja... dann will ich ma hoffen, dass die download server im mom nich wieder so überlastet sind...


----------



## Megamage (13. April 2009)

Kopieren Dauert Länger als Normal Installieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

Es reicht die WotLK DVD aus um alles zu installieren. Du brauchst dann lediglich alle Patches  ab 3.01 die rausgekommen sind.


----------



## treecat (13. April 2009)

Sicher, dass man es wirklich komplett neu installieren muss? 

Hatte mal nach einer Neuinstallation des Systems (System auf C:; WoW war auf F: geblieben) WoW ganz normal weiter spielen können. Man musste sich halte einen Link zur .EXE im Verzeichnis bauen. Kein Problem.

Weiss aber nicht, ob das mit WotLK auch noch geht.

Kopier doch einfach mal den ganzen WoW-Ordner auf eine Partition der neuen Platte und versuch es zu starten.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

Er hat geschrieben das die alte Platte kaputt ist wo WoW drauf war!


----------



## Solvâr (13. April 2009)

hey komm so schlimm ist es doch nicht
Mit einer Festplatte SATA ||||| mit 12500 umdrehungen die Millisekunde und dsl 64000 + privater Satelit , 100-core á 5 ghz müsste das ding in 4 stunden schon fertig sein 
;-)
/ironie off


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Kopieren Dauert Länger als Normal Installieren.


Was hast du denn für steinzeitliche Festplatten?


----------



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

wirklich nur die WotLK CD? dann isses ja doch "nich" so viel... also zumindest nich so viel wie vorher...


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. April 2009)

Akilonic schrieb:


> wirklich nur die WotLK CD? dann isses ja doch "nich" so viel... also zumindest nich so viel wie vorher...


Ich möchte spontan mal bezweifeln, daß auf der WotLK-DVD alle alten Daten von WoW und BC vorhanden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

ja rall ich auch nich, aber hat dagonzo ja geschrieben.... aber bis 3.01 is dann auf WotLK DVD drauf oder wie?


----------



## Dash08 (13. April 2009)

oder lad das von wow-europe runter hab ich auch gemacht 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/client/index.html

da haste alle erweiterungen drauf (bc ,wotlk)


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. April 2009)

Soweit ich weiß (macht mich tot wenn ich mich irre) sind nur die alten Patche bis 3.0x mit auf der WotLK-DVD.


----------



## Megamage (13. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für steinzeitliche Festplatten?




Och...Naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

hmm... scheint zu funktionieren... ich install jetzt direkt WotLK, ohne die anderen draufgemacht zu haben... also reicht anscheinend doch 1 DVD (bzw. 1 Installation)^^


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

Jupp so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akilonic (13. April 2009)

na dann thx, dass du mich davor bewahrt hast, auch noch die anderen beiden zu installn... mindestens 1 stunde zeit gespart^^


----------



## Rantanplan78 (13. April 2009)

also für das einrichten neuer Platten, ohne großen Installationsaufwand kann ich die Software von Acronis sehr empfehlen... "migrate easy" heisst das tool soweit ich mich erinner... passt die neuen "alten" Partionen an die neue Plattengröße an usw... also nix mit neu installieren... auch Systempladden sind kein act... 

p.s. grade gesehen dass es der thread Ersteller ja mit ner defekten Pladde zu tun hat... dann bleibt wohl nix außer neu installen... für die Zukunft mal über ne Backuplösung nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kost nich die Welt^^


----------



## lilah2603 (13. April 2009)

Nur um das mal hier zu klären. Hatte vor zwei Wochen das selbe Problem. Du brauchst nur WotLK zu installieren und eben die Patches, die danach kamen. Die sind aber nicht mehr sonderlich groß. Die größten waren 2.4.3 und 3.0 und die sind beide auf der WotLK-DVD. Du brauchst auch das Classic-Spiel und BC nicht extra installieren. Einfach nur die WotLK-DVD verwenden.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Die WotLK DVD hat den Stand 3.0.
Es reicht WotLK zu installieren und dann von 3.0 hochzupatchen.
Entweder mit dem BlizzardUpdater oder als externer Download.
WoW Classic, WoW BC CD´s kannst ruhig im Schrank lassen.
Brauchst nur die WotLKDVD mehr nicht.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

@ lilah2603 

Du liest scheinbar auch nur den ersten Beitrag oder? Es ist alles längst erledigt!

Edit:
Wagga wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Rantanplan78 schrieb:


> also für das einrichten neuer Platten, ohne großen Installationsaufwand kann ich die Software von Acronis sehr empfehlen... "migrate easy" heisst das tool soweit ich mich erinner... passt die neuen "alten" Partionen an die neue Plattengröße an usw... also nix mit neu installieren... auch Systempladden sind kein act...
> 
> p.s. grade gesehen dass es der thread Ersteller ja mit ner defekten Pladde zu tun hat... dann bleibt wohl nix außer neu installen... für die Zukunft mal über ne Backuplösung nachdenken
> 
> ...


DriveimageXML sowie Paragon Drivebackup Express kostet sogar 0 €.
Empfehle Drivebackup Express.
Chip.de in suche eingeben, installieren und sichern.


----------

